# iCal, Dock et CandyBar



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord, j'ai cherché sur le forum et trouvé en partie ma réponse, alors je demande le complément en espérant n'être pas passé à coté.

Impossible de faire changer l'icône d'iCal avec CandyBar, elle change bien dans le dossier Applications mais pas dans le dock. J'ai trouvé une info dans un vieux post qui explique pourquoi et qui dit quel fichier remplacer dans le paquet d'iCal (App-empty.icns). Oui mais voilà mon problème:

- Après avoir fait ceci, ça fonctionne bien quand iCal est ouvert mais lorsque il est fermé, il a toujours son icône normale et comme je suis un nioube, je ne veux pas me risquer à remplacer n'importe quoi. Si quelqu'un connait le fichier à remplacer pour que l'icône change aussi lorsque iCal n'est pas lancé ... merci 

- Question bonus. J'ai essayé de modifier l'apparence du dock avec deux logiciels (ClearDock et Superdocker) mais mes modifications restent sans effet !!! Cela peut-il venir du fait que j'ai déjà utilisé CandyBar pour le modifier ?
(Sachant qu'avant le modifier avec ces 2 soft, je l'ai remis "normal" grâce à CandyBar).

Info sans doute nécessaire. iMac + Léopard.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## eleonooore (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Pour iCal, il y a deux fichiers à changer (en plus de la modif' via CandyBar) : wath68 l'explique là 
Après, relancer le Dock ne suffit pas toujours. Fermer/rouvrir sa session, ou redémarrer, si.

Pour le Dock, pas d'idée.


----------



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci. 

ça marche bien.


----------

